# RYC - atv only weekend Jan 19 & 20



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone else thinking about going? - We're thinkng about taking advantage of the $35 entry fee & enjoying being able to go everywhere w/o worrying about any big buggies or trucks.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

We were thinking about it, but I have an off duty detail sat, so don't think I'll make this one. I really wanted to, but if I get off we might hit devils


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I still want to try DGMC, but I keep hearing that it's basically just open flat ground with a couple big holes. Heard lots of people say you get a good spot going for the wheelers and a big truck or buggy rolls through & then it's just dealing with their ruts. 

Gotta have some trails & separated areas to make it enjoyable for more than a few hours.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Think we're gonna hit this up, probably just myself & my buddy with the XMR; sans wives. 

We may even enter the race.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

MAN I want to go, still trying to see if I can get off work and give away my detail but it's doubtful.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Ok you twisted my arm. We are going! Just the guys. 

I got the front ds in it was super easy. 3 bolts out and tip the diff slides right in...well kinda! But she's good to go. 31s are on and I'm ready to rip it up!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

SWEET! - We're rolling 'just the guys" as well, thinking of getting in the race Sat.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

The race is SUPER tempting, but the last thing i need is to beat on this bike...I promised myself I wouldn't! If it wasn't lifted I might have a better chance with how the track conditions are


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Anyone else going?


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Short wheel base + 6" lift would likely make it difficult for you, assuming they're not likley to make it overly nasty since the trucks/buggies aren't running.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

WOW do I have a little problem...QSC primary cracked in half on the engine side, pics to come i'm rushing around trying to overnight this and get it by friday


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

wow - interesting......


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yikes doesn't look good....I am still undecided was in hospital for a day with severe chest pains and now taking it easy for couple of days....bike is tore apart right now so if I can get it back together and feel good by then we should be there......I sure hope I can make it.....


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yikes for sure. 

Hope you feel better Brandon, one way or the other. Would be good to see y'all make it out there as well though.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea man feel better. Come out and ride hang out like good ole times. I'm gettin very excited. 

Here's the back side of the primary 




























And from what I've read this is not the first time this happened!

But on a good note, Tammi at QSC took care of me. Should have my clutch by Friday. I overnighted it to them which hurt the wallet!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

NDA shipping is gettin flat crazy. Feel like you have to pay the jet fuel by yourself!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow i have never seen that before on a clutch what mods you have , just whats in your signauture? Prob just a fluke product


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea nothing crazy. Just qsc primary STM secondary 6" CATVOS and 29.5 ol2 muzzy and digituner. 


JP I think we are going to go Friday night and camp in line. It's so much easier for us to do that then wake up super early and drive up sat am. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That makes sense. We're thinking up @ 6 & there by 7-7:30 ish(I'll be loaded Fri, but have to pick up Robert/load his stuff & make a stop by a gas station). 

Debating doing an evening/night ride around our place Friday before hand, if that works out & you're interested y'all are more than welcome to stay at our place.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Ok awesome let me know. I don't know if we will be ready in time for a night ride but keep me posted!!! We are going to camp in the woods on the right. First right all the way back 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, the "family area" - good area to camp but hard to find space in there on normal weekends. - I think we'll probably try to get into Palmetto Hammock, the first wooded area on the left.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Ok cool, we will def meet up, we need to get together this time before we are all tatered up! I am going to try to be good about the go-pro and pictures....usually I don't take enough.

BTW Quad shop hooked it up bigtime...they put a heavy duty sheave on there (free of charge). 

Cause is unknown, but basically 1000cc's plus a heavy thumb and prob a defect.

Now this shouldn't happen...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, we definitely need to all roll out together. 

Good deal on the clutch. 

I think we're gonna skip riding Friday evenin/night, I may thrash some & try to finish-up/install my 8" tubes in place of my 6's.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Ok cool ! Our plan is to roll up there late fri night and just drink in line and camp in line until they open up. We usually do that on Thursday night for weekend events. I just idle the truck at night...


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We should be there with about 10 of us


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Excellent. Where you camping Brandon? We are doing family area for a change. 

I really am going to make an effort to stick together. I'm horrible about it but we gotta do it this time!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We might just do the family area since y'all are. - We'll be there early AM, my house is only 30-45min from RYC.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Ok awesome! We will save a big spot, I have some cuidado tape, for some reason the tape that said danger was 18 for a roll, the cuidado was 7.99 on sale!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

LOLs!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We can do that to I think we might be camping also just haven't decided fully on that yet....I will hit u and Jp up when we get there should be there early sat morning speaking of which I need to get off here and in the garage the dang Honda is still in pieces lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think I'm gonna mess with getting the stereo done/swapped yet. The 6.5's get the job done just fine, no real reason to work late tonight.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well I'm all ready, just going to load up in a little bit, then meet up with the rest of the crew (got 3 other bikes coming with us) and we are rollin out tonight


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dang clutch came back fast, thought it wouldnt be here til today and you wrenching on it tonight


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ he sent me pics yesterday before 5 with it already on, lol. 

The new billet plate is much thicker at the hub.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea got it at like 4 threw it on real quick. I messed with my secondary shims a little. I had 2 before and it was hard to shft so I put in 3. Shifts so smooth now. 





















Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

We are on the road now. Loaded down and headed up. Should be a nice easy run. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well a lot of our group got cancelled bunch stuff came up but still about 5 of us will be there for sure


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Ok cool. We are in line. There is a few people with us just hanging out


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Some good riding this weekend! - Congrats to Willie on winning the race, surprised I was able to pull a 1k gade like that down the first straight though!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea that was awesome. I was surprised! But I'm working on pics and video! Lots and lots of both


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> Yea that was awesome. I was surprised! But I'm working on pics and video! Lots and lots of both
> 
> 
> Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


nice cant wait to see them.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I made a new thread in Atv media


----------

